# Female Halfmoon Plakat



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I would like to practice critiquing bettas. This is my Halfmoon plakat, Prim. It's the best picture I can get of her. From what I can see she has an okay top line, broad dorsal, and straight anal(it is when she is flaring). However, the first ray of her dorsal could be longer, and she doesn't exactly reach a full 180. 
What color would she be shown as? She is a grizzle, but does not have much grizzling on her body. Constructive criticism only please.
She looks really tattered, because she was in the breeding tank. Surprisingly, the male was worse than her x]


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Quite nice.  I'm also practicing to critique, since I'll be breeding 'soon' like members here.. Her ventrals nicely meet the first back ray of her anal, which is good. Her blue grizzle should be more spread out, on her caudal and body and whatnot.

Is she mate to the betta in your avatar? He's nice, I hardly see any blue cambodians.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, she is. She just came out of the breeding tank today. The male was advertised as a Blue Monster and I was told that he would marble out. I've had him for about 3 months, but he's only gotten a bit of red/blue underneath his chin, which makes him look like he's got a beard lol. Hopefully, there will be some clean blue/white bicolors from their spawn x] 
Thanks


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I think she is nice. If I read it right, in the show PK standards that first ray being short is only a fault if there isn't a matching one on the front of the anal. Your girl has matching short rays so technically not a fault. I think.
Nice clean body on her. Too bad about the marble/grizzle because it's not easy finding real clean cambos. I can't really tell if she has irid on her body or not. Nice long dorsal. How many caudal rays? Looks like at least 4 which is good. It is a slight fault if the tail spread is between 165 and 180 degrees. I guess to know for sure you'd have to get a pic full flare. I can't really tell if that's a teeny bump on her head or if she's tilted a bit in the pic.

Nice girl none the less. You could do cambo fish with multicolor/marble fins with her. I'd like to see what happens if you breed her to a cambodian. I'd like to see what happens if you breed her to a solid yellow too. Either should throw cambodians. Hmm. You should sell her to me so I can see what happens if I breed her with a solid yellow.;-)


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thin pendiucle, short anal level but very short not full 180 spread on the caudal, stubby ventrals.
Bad for breeding, to many faults.
Bad topline.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you. She does have blue irid and has 4 rays (I think-hard to see lol). Yeah, she is tilted in the pic. When I'm looking at her, I can't see a bump. Lol, so curious as to what color combos she can produce X] 
I agree she has many faults, but based on my goals, I don't think she's bad for breeding.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I suppose it's like any other breeding. Try your best to find her a mate that balances out her faults. I think that's a wonky pic because she seems to be arched a bit but I have fish that assume that pose that don't normally look that way.

She IS HMPK though right? So you need a male with a long sloping anal because as it stands her short even anal is a major fault. Even anal is good on HM not HMPK. No extended point is also a major fault. I had to re-read and less than 180 caudal spread is also a major fault on show plakat. The 165-180 is for traditional plakat. 

Ideally you wouldn't want the irid sheen on cambodian bodies. Not sure how hard that is to get rid of.

Hmm. Maybe she would be better suited for breeding towards short finned HM's if you want to breed her?

I personally like the short finned HM. More fins to show off color but short enough not to have as many problems as the long finned type.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, she is. The male I bred her to has a sloped anal and 180 spread. He doesn't have great form either, and there's a pic of him in my Spawn Log (in her AB photo, she was 2 months old and has grown since) . I'm just hoping for some blue-white marbles from the spawn and maybe some surprises. Her tail is a bit round and so is the male's. 
Thank you to all of you


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a good example of a nice HMPK female...I hope this helps )


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

An even better example of an HMPK female


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, thank you. That helps


----------

